# Brandstätter See beii Aschach



## hkroiss (20. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte im Sommer mit meinen Jungs mal an den Brandstätter See fahren.
Ich war vor fast 10 Jahren das letzte Mal dort.

Wer kann mir sagen, wie's da jetzt aussieht?

Danke im voraus für Eure Antworten.

Harald


----------

